# A uniform finish for Cherry which hides grain direction.



## RandallEdick (Feb 9, 2012)

My goal it to create a Greene-Greene style piece using Cherry instead of Mohagany .

I'm looking for a uniform orange-brown finish for the various pieces so I'm not fighting grain direction clashes and changes in tone (heartwood/sapwood ) . I frequently see commerical furniture done like this, but not sure how they do it.

Inquiring Minds Want to Know.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Use rift-sawn or quarter-sawn cherry. Furniture manufacturers use so much stain, toner, and glaze that no one can tell if it's wood or mdf. Mahogany is used in higher quality ( and price) because it works easily, is strong and stable, and as you noted, straight grained. Use the right cut of cherry to get a straight grain and use bol then give it a suntan; even exposure to direct sunlight for a few hours until you get the depth of color you want, then apply the finish of choice. I prefer wax over several coats of oil sanded in with wet-or-dry sandpaper; up to 400-600 grit. Gives a nice feel and is easy to repair. Cherry staining is a crime against nature punishabile by flogging with a smelly carp while being forced to listen to Tiptoe through the tulips by that tall weird guy.

Steve


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What Fussy said. Commercial finishing is interesting of itself, they do all sorts of things like use multiple dyes, spray speckles of stain to confuse the eye, and toners or glazes to obscure the grain. It allows them to use heartwood, sapwood, grain patterns or even different species all mixed together plus minor blemishes won't be noticed. But if you are going to build it yourself using cherry, there really is not point in obscuring such a beautiful wood.


----------

